# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  s/////GADGET VIDEOS////s

## sprint

GADGET VIDEOS 

Starting new thread here you can post videos of mobiles,reviews,ads,unboxing,,plans.internet,etc etc ...pls post only videos no news needed...

 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w9THQLAr_A]Sony Xperia go hands-on - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

NOKIA ASHA 306

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtLb7FBiOR4]Nokia Asha 306 review HD - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ANWGCQAkbk]Google Nexus 7 - Build Quality Review! - YouTube[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp3Otpdrf1Q&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=6&feature=plcp[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MD8n7xaPBMo&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=8&feature=plcp[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2Qc1Khnt_I&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=5&feature=plcp[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkAjW829f9s&feature=plcp]How Nokia Drive can make your commute even easier - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDjxst047Kc&feature=plcp]Nokia Transport with detailed line view and multiple tiles - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmMoROgcxR0&list=UUgyqtNWZmIxTx3b6OxTSALw&  index=5&feature=plcp]Sony Xperia Ion Review - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0Z3atoLTx4&list=UUgyqtNWZmIxTx3b6OxTSALw&  index=3&feature=plcp]Sony Xperia Ion - Sony Video and Music Unlimited and 1080p HD Camera test - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZXsg8r1oE4&list=UUgyqtNWZmIxTx3b6OxTSALw&  index=1&feature=plcp]Android 4.1 Jelly Bean on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EY3DUjGtV0]Asus TF300T Transformer Pad Review - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smwVXIy-9PM]Asus Transformer Pad Infinity TF700T vs. Transformer Pad TF300T - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wKwXKragy8]Asus Transformer Pad Infinity TF700T - Unboxing & Quick Review - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6NkLBTEe4w]Lenovo Ideatab S2109A-F - Review - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QfelajE4wk&list=PL817307E281FF66D2&index=  1&feature=plcp][Olympic Games] London 2012 Olympic Games TVC - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X-RjxwVJiE&list=PL817307E281FF66D2&index=2&feature=p  lcp][GALAXY S III] Everyone&#39;s Olympic Games - The Road to London 2012 - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn0ZEMMvq20&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=10&feature=plcp]Sony Xperia neo L Review - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99rM_cnJo8o&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=10&feature=plcp[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GItqUQGT9kg&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=10&feature=plcp]Motorola ATRIX HD Review - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEWzAHkHz0w&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=3&feature=plcp]Motorola ATRIX HD unboxing and hands-on - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j66Lf7pkEDk&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=2&feature=plcp]Motorola ATRIX HD benchmark tests - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heAVm-J69NY&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&index=6&featur  e=plcp]Samsung Galaxy Chat Review - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM2n2bC7YB4&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=2&feature=plcp]Samsung Galaxy Y Pro Duos Review - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U9RsxKVLg4&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=5&feature=plcp[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QclSAniv3Pw&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=9&feature=plcp[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZ2P3-SvG1Q&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&index=7&featur  e=plcp]Samsung Galaxy S III vs Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAoPOzA22nY&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=8&feature=plcp]Samsung Galaxy S III vs HTC Rezound - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kergAZmp6A&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=8&feature=plcp]Android 4.1 Jelly Bean Review - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CVBxJmeT1w&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=5&feature=plcp]HTC DROID Incredible 4G LTE Review - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2RzirBORdo&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=2&feature=plcp]Sony Xperia ion vs LG Nitro HD - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz5_Wpu6-Ds&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&index=2&feature=p  lcp]Nokia 808 PureView vs Samsung Galaxy S III - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc8kP3Ickyk&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=3&feature=plcp]Nokia 808 PureView vs Apple iPhone 4S - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yjp3wjpBEE&list=UUwPRdjbrlqTjWOl7ig9JLHg&  index=6&feature=plcp]Toshiba Excite 7.7 Sample Video - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

aarudeyum oru response illalo thread start cheythathu veruthe aayo  :Crying:

----------


## sillan

venamaayirunno.. already video , pics reviews etc are posted in gadget , mobile, tab threads...

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> aarudeyum oru response illalo thread start cheythathu veruthe aayo


  Vendayirunnu.
Mobile Users Aanu Kooduthal..
Avarum Ee Threadil Kayaruka polumilla..  :Thinking:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> venamaayirunno.. already video , pics reviews etc are posted in gadget , mobile, tab threads...


 Right .!  :Moodoff:

----------


## NANBAN

GADGET VIDEOS ennu kondu entha mean cheyunathu ?

is it advt and review video ?

----------


## teegy

Entha udeshiche ee threadu kond?

----------


## nmaks

> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w9THQLAr_A]Sony Xperia go hands-on - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## nmaks

> NOKIA ASHA 306
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtLb7FBiOR4]Nokia Asha 306 review HD - YouTube[/ame]






videos ingane idu machane engilale manassilagum :D

----------


## nmaks

gud threaduuuuuuu machuuuuuuuu

----------


## NANBAN



----------


## NANBAN



----------


## NANBAN



----------


## NANBAN



----------


## NANBAN



----------


## teegy

Hmmm kollam

----------


## NANBAN



----------


## NANBAN



----------


## NANBAN



----------


## NANBAN



----------

